# Really impressive! Star Wars theme played on pipe organ



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is very impressive, this guy plays the entire star wars theme on a huge pipe organ in Barrington IL and does it without any sheet music!


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I can do that..........Yeah Right!!!! That is absolutely ridiculously amazing!!!!! Nice post


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's impressive for sure.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant!! I just wish I had my PC hooked up to my home theatre!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

People who can play organs such as this (my mother has been doing this since she was 14) are simply amazing.

I added the video to the first post. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mechman said:


> I added the video to the first post. :T


Thanks Mech!
Yes, my dad has played the organ also and I understand how difficult it is to play.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

And all that from memory!! :unbelievable:


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice. Although I miss the notes having different timbres like in the original orchestral arrangement.

It's so awesome at the end, when the camera pans out and reveals his epic station!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Lots to think about all at once. Definitely impressive hand/eye/foot coordination.

This Wurlitzer is part of an incredible collection of musical instruments of all kinds. The collection also includes antique steam engines, a carousel and some railroad equipment - all meticulously and flawlessly restored. Something probably some of us would do with enough time and a fortune like his. Nice to see some of these things preserved. http://www.sanfilippofoundation.org/sanfilippo-collection.html


----------

